# This will keep the birds out



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

.......


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats my next project. Think I'm gonna steal your design Did you use chicken wire & it looks like you can lift off & on right I only have 6 tomatoe plants so I need to protect those jewels & the birds always peck a whole & ruin em & I also like to eat vine ripe tomatoes I have also had to build some cages around my pepper plants I guess a rabbit only likes to eat my bell pepper plants had to replace them several times Whats strange the rabbit only eats my bell pepper plants I also have banana peppers but he only wants bell peppers so far


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

That is plastic poultry wire. Yes, it can be lifted. (As you are looking at the picture), I stapled the plastic netting to only the right side, then put 3 screws on the left side. It creates a door, just pull the mesh tight and fasten with the exposed screws.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks & good idea 1 more ? Where did you get your material I'll quit bugging you after the answer Thanks again


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know if I'd want my stash in a see thru mesh netting....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I don't know if I'd want my stash in a see thru mesh netting....


What you talking about explain


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I got my stuff at the Home Depot in Kyle, TX. 16$ for the roll of mesh, needed 2 though and the 2x2's are cheap.

BTW, those are tomato's......LMAO


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I just use an owl and rubber snakes


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

The birds around my house just sit back and laugh at those things. However, I may need to try something else for the plants that I have in the ground.

I back up to a large sunflower field, I got birds everywhere.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I don't know if I'd want my stash in a see thru mesh netting....


ditto...hha


----------

